
Court Rules Copying Photos Found on Internet Is Fair Use - el_duderino
https://petapixel.com/2018/07/02/court-rules-copying-photos-found-on-internet-is-fair-use/
======
Piskvorrr
"Didn't see the copyright notice" is the new "it fell off a truck, 'onest,
yer'onner"?

